# Hiniker no power to controler



## Wcrc68 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi folks new to the site. I have a 5 year old hiniker straight blade I bought last year used. My truck was ready wired for a hiniker plow when I purchased it . I bought a controller and hooked it up last year and it worked well . Hooked it up this year and no power light to controler nothing but marker lights on plow work . I used s test light and have power from fuse and power at right terminal of solenoid. Nothing on left side of solenoid with controller on 
Cleaned all terminals and checked plugs and cleaned relays. Thinking it's the solenoid. Going to check harness and all wrong connections this weekend . Any ideas ?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Does the controller get power from the trucks fuse box?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Ideas:
Keyed power source is red wire run into fuse box or some other source for power.
Fuse by the underhood motor solenoid could be blown.
Relays or the relay holders are corroded/bad


----------



## Wcrc68 (Jan 19, 2018)

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Ideas:
> Keyed power source is red wire run into fuse box or some other source for power.
> Fuse by the underhood motor solenoid could be blown.
> Relays or the relay holders are corroded/bad


I will check the Underhood fuse today 
. The relays looked ok did not have corrosion on them but will double check these things . Thx


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

this happened to me last year on my hiniker straight blade, and it was just a loose connection - red wire in the fuse panel (inside near driver side door on a chevy)

took me a while to figure it out too. pretty frustrating when you spend hours troubleshooting and it turns out to be something simple like that.


----------



## Wcrc68 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks for your input. I didn't have a chance to trouble shoot it today . I've been sick with the flu and the Mrs is watching me like a prison guard. Going to look at it tomorrow morning and l will get back to you .


----------



## Wcrc68 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi wanted to thank everyone for the replays to my no power to controller. It ended up being one of the relays. And I am up and running. Thanks again .


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Thumbs Up


----------



## jim o (Jan 20, 2020)

hello i have a 2009 ford F-250 with a junkier plow we removed plow and drive truck for a month went to install plow an no power to controller ? i have power at the solenoid on one side of i jump power source i can get power to plow but control does not light up i need help with this issue .


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Check red keyed power supply wire under dash or under hood. It needs to be connected to 12v power.
Check fuse by solenoid.
Clean and replace relays under hood.
Confirm control is good on a known good truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Check red keyed power supply wire under dash or under hood. It needs to be connected to 12v power.
> Check fuse by solenoid.
> Clean and replace relays under hood.
> Confirm control is good on a known good truck.


Pretty much same you said here...



bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Ideas:
> Keyed power source is red wire run into fuse box or some other source for power.
> Fuse by the underhood motor solenoid could be blown.
> Relays or the relay holders are corroded/bad


If only......


----------



## jim o (Jan 20, 2020)

ok i will check the fuse and red wire


----------

